

Nigel Farage – The Speaker - mauricedecastro
http://mindfulpresenter.com/mindful-blog/nigel-farage-the-speaker

======
kallesverige
Whether you like or agree with them or not, David Cameron, Nick Clegg, Ed
Milliband and Nigel Farage all know how to speak in public. Some, arguably
better than others, but with their individual styles each can give a good
performance when the pressure is on.

